# How important is a "slow" spindle speed?



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I am looking into maybe picking up a lathe. A friend of mine's father has a really nice old Delta Rockwell 12" lathe, I think it is a 45-450 or thereabouts. However, it's slowest speed is 900 RPM. He showed me that later models came with an add'l pulley system to allow for slower speeds (this of course doesn't have that setup).

He has had the lathe for several years, bought it from a guy that fully restored it to like-new condition. It has a 3/4 HP motor. We haven't discussed what he will take for it, but he bought it for $1100 including several turning tools (seems like a lot to me). I am thinking he's gonna want around $700, which still seems like a lot based on what I've seen decent entry-level lathes going for (like the Delta 46-460 I see is quite popular or even a *shudder* Harbor Freight).

I am not entirely sure of what all I would do with it, but probably the usual complement of stuff...starting with small stuff and then working up to some bowls and the like.

Still, it's definitely a nice old lathe, I got to use it a couple weeks ago. It looks a lot like the one I attached, but in way way better condition. So I guess I have a couple of questions in here (1) how important is spindle speed and (2) should I look for a cheaper lathe.

NOTE: picture is NOT of the actual lathe, but one similar to it I found on the internet.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

It depends on the diameter of the item being turned, and more importantly how out of balance it may be when you being roughing the piece.

Ask about the pulley shaft sizes. From the picture you may be able to purchase other pulleys to get a slower speed if needed.

My lathe defaults to 500 rpm when I switch on the power.

For spindle work I expect you will not have a problem with 900 rpm minimum. With a 10in unbalanced bowl blank, it could be a different story.

I cannot comment on the price for the lathe.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

This is what some of the later ones came configured like, for the very reason of being able to go slower.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i agree with what dave said
also i have the delta 46-460 and i love it
slow speed on it i believe is 260 or so and it has 3 belt speed settings and electric variable speed so quite a variaty of speeds
also reverse is nice when you want it
that said that is a nice looking lathe but seems better served to buy a new one
this is just my opinion and i hope it helps


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Again to clarify, none of these pix are of the actual lathe, but examples of what it is SIMILAR to. The condition is more like the last pic I posted. Thanks again.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I hav a delta midi lathe, la-200 and when I turn bowls, I rarely take them over 1000 rpm. The first pulley is 500 and sometimes that seems fast. Bowl blanks are never balenced when starting and sometimes never get truley balenced wven when rounded and hollowed. 900 rpms is fast. IMHO, too fast for bowls. 
For spindle work, it would be a good speed for most sized pieces. I usually go much faster with spindles. 

Like you mentioned, a new delta 46-460 is about the same price and is a lot more turner friendly.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I had a lathe just like that. Made by a different company but obviously came from the same factory. 500 minimum is a bit fast for rough bowls but it's doable if you make a really solid stand or add weight to the existing stand. 
the Jackshaft shown in the lower photo is definitely a good thing. 
Personally I think $700 would be a bit high. I would think maybe $500 is more reasonable unless he has a modern chuck and state of the art tools. I mean you can buy the new Delta 46-460 for $600 I think and it has slower speeds, just as much horsepower, variable speed, and on the rare chance it breaks you can get parts.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

From what I've read I do think 900 RPM is too fast for a slowest speed. I've seen these around me for closer to $300. I would pass and go for the Delta that others hear are happy with or bump it up and go with the Nova.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a lot easier to sand on the lathe and 900 rpm is a little fast. Also, look at the max swing as you will be limited in bowls sizes. From the pictures I believe the Delta 46-460 has a bigger swing.
Tom


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

The other thing you need slow speed capability for is when you are drilling on the lathe with forstner bits, especially larger sizes (1 1/2" and up). Usually around 3-400 rpms when drilling. Like John said about out of balance bowl blanks, 900 is way too fast. Can you perhaps change the pulley setup to slow it down some?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## LeftCoaster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Lathe speed*

I have a Powermatic that has adjustable speed. When sanding bowls that are a little out of round and finishing, I commonly get the speed as low as it will go, which is about 49 rpm. This is especially good when applying wipe-on poly. It helps the poly smooth out and lose any bubbling.
Initial turning on large non-balanced pieces also usually starts at about 150-200 rpm and then ges sped up as it gets more balanced.
I would have a hard time now turning on a lathe without adjustabe speed, let alone one that would not get down to at least 100 rpm.
JMHO
chrisH


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I also have a 12-inch Delta, which I believe is the same model as you are looking at. I would have to check the model number to be sure. Mine came with a old wooden base made from a solid piece of pine 2 x 18 or so. I made a new base that has draws etc. I also got a full set of chisels with it. Now my lathe does not have a jack shaft to reduce speed, but that is ok since I am not into large turnings. I paid $100.00 for it a few years ago. I got a good deal, but I also think that the money you are looking at ($700.00) is too much. I would guess that $250.00 to $350.00 would be a fair price. 

You can make your own set up to slow it down. I don't see that as a problem all you need are pillow blocks, pulleys, belts and a shaft. Put it all together and presto you have a speed reduction.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

So in looking at a few others, this Rikon 70-050VS seems pretty fair based on some other bits I've seen posted. Plus, it goes down to 300 RPM. From Highland, this one comes in at $293. http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon-12-basic-mini-lathe-70-050vs.aspx

The Harbor Freight 12x33 is also attractive given it has a larger motor and longer bed, but it's slowest speed is 600 RPM. Plus it can be had for around $235 (given you can find the 20% off coupons quite readily). http://www.harborfreight.com/garage...ch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

So given those two entry-level lathes, which makes more sense for someone just getting started? Price is a motivator or I'd just go with the Delta 46-460 as that one seems like the best one going of similar models.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

In my opinion I would go with the Rikon with a slow speed of 300. Electronic speed control; amps are 6.6 on the Rikon compared to the HF of 6. Not much but 10% may count. If you ever decide to upgrade I think you may be able to recoved all/most of your initial cost with the Rikon.
The HF may be better if you intend to turn long spindles.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Look at the Rikon 70-100 too for comparison. It isn't variable speed - there are 5 speeds changed by belt/pully adjustments. However, it's heavier. About another $50.


----------

